# Firewalleinstellungen, um mit Eclipse debuggen zu können?



## webstarg (21. Dez 2008)

Hallo Leute,

bei mir klappt im Eclipse (Ganymede) das Debuggen nicht. Wenn ich die Firewall (Comodo Personal Firewall) deaktiviere, dann funktionierts.
--> Was muss ich bei der Firewall einstellen, damit ich debuggen kann ohne die Firewall schließen zu müssen? Ports, Verbindungen, vertrauenswürdige Programme?

Fehlermeldung im Eclipse:


> ERROR: transport error 202: connect failed: Connection refused
> ERROR: JDWP Transport dt_socket failed to initialize, TRANSPORT_INIT(510)
> JDWP exit error AGENT_ERROR_TRANSPORT_INIT(197): No transports initialized [../../../src/share/back/debugInit.c:690]
> FATAL ERROR in native method: JDWP No transports initialized, jvmtiError=AGENT_ERROR_TRANSPORT_INIT(197)



mfg
webstarg


----------



## Vayu (22. Dez 2008)

also ich würde erstmal probieren die portrange 11xx freizugeben. oder eclipse zur vertrauenswürdigen zone zu erklären.


----------



## Guest (2. Jan 2009)

Hallo, ich bin hierher durch einen google mit derselben Fehlermeldung gekommen, als ich zum 1. mal den Debugger von Eclipse benutzt habe. Muss man also eine Internet-Verbindung haben, damit der Debugger funzt?


----------

